

Ask HN: anybody using Ubuntu One? - rwl

How does Ubuntu One compare to other services (e.g. Dropbox) as a cloud backup/filesharing service?  A very cursory look tells me: 1) the Ubuntu One client is GPL, which I like, but 2) there is no OS X client yet (and I would primarily use this to stay in sync across a GNU box and OS X).
======
bck
As an Ubuntu One user, there's only one platform I would use Ubuntu One on
instead of Dropbox: Ubuntu. The only reason I use Ubuntu One instead of
Dropbox on Ubuntu is that I can sync any set of folders or files. I hate
having everything stuck in a Dropbox folder.

Dropbox is just far more reliable and faster.

~~~
hardik988
But can't you link the folders using ln -s ? Then you don't need to have all
your folders/files in the Dropbox folder

------
mikedanko
I never got it to work. Multiple boxes, various problems. I was really sort of
interested in building on it and liked the concept, but I ended up just
tossing it in the end and syncing data via jungledisk and keeping a cloud
drive with it.

